# Chicago Gun Ban Lift?



## MA-Caver (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicago seems to have become a violent enough city that lifting the gun ban is being considered. These four people are hoping it will happen. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100301/ap_on_re_us/us_chicago_gun_ban

I don't think Chicago will become a "Dodge City" type of environment but there will be I think an increase in gun-related incidents at first then most likely it will taper off once the gang/criminal element realize that more folks are armed and aren't afraid to use their weapons in defense of self and home. 

They should lift the ban and those wanting to carry or own a firearm should undergo a manditory gun-safety course. This will at least cut down on accidental shootings and accidents in general.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 2, 2010)

I doubt that lifting the ban will increase the number of firearms-related incidents by a significant amount.  

Criminals already have illegal firearms, and will continue to use them whether or not the ban is lifted.  

Law-abiding people who purchase firearms are usually going to take matters into their own hands, when it comes to being familiar with gun safety, handling, maintenance, etc.  There's really no need  to force people to take courses, since they're going to do this on their own, whether it be from an official NRA-certified class, or from someone who is quite experienced on this matter.  .

I suspect that the firearms incident rates amongst the law-abiding folks won't be any different from any other similarly-cultured area.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah.. Chicago! The land of Al Capone, Daily, and Obama with assorted super liberals, graft, office selling, and sundry organized crimes.

Funny isn't it... A place where the Mob rules quite a bit, yet all guns banned (except police and thugs.)

Yet here in Texas we don't have anywhere near the mob infulance, even with the drug running near the border, yet there are so many guns people trip over them here.

Deaf


----------



## grydth (Mar 2, 2010)

The question is what one means by a "firearms related incident"..... if there's an increase in "incidents" whereby innocent people are shooting attacking criminals in legitimate self defense, then is an 'increase in such incidents' a bad thing?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 2, 2010)

Please understand that what is being decided has nothing to do with Carrying... only IF the state or local governments could override the bill of rights.

All it will mean is that Chicago gun ban on firearms in the home is not constitutional.  Also understand that Mayor Daley has openly thumbed his nose at court rulings before... 

It's a long fight.


----------

